# Did 65's come with a 12 bolt?



## Overhaulin (Dec 29, 2015)

I recently purchase a 65 and one of my friends asked me if it came with an original 12 bolt posi? 

I was unaware that you could get a factory 12 bolt in a 65 GTO. Did they come with 12 bolts?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

No.......


----------



## Overhaulin (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

Overhaulin said:


> Thank you!


You could get a 10 bolt posi, mine came equipped that way.


----------

